# Can you talk about Cuban vendors on CS?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Why is it that so many make that early on common mistake to talk about Cuban vendors?

Just want to clarify, as long as the vendor is reputable and you like their product, what difference does it make that he/she was BORN in Cuba.
To not be able to talk about Cuban vendors would be discriminatory to my relatives and to me.

Can we talk about Cuban products and are Cuban products allowed in the US? Of course we can and of course they are allowed. Any product made by a Cuban in the US is legal and we can talk about it.

PLEASE don't confuse that with being able to talk about vendors that sell Cuban products that are made in Cuba. Those are not legal in the US.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Deport All Cubans!!! We're all DOOMED if we don't!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

What about ISOM vendors? You always leave something out...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:u hey if it aint red white and blue than screw you. American made:u and American owned. it's either NC's or nothing for me. :r yea right. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Deport All Cubans!!! We're all DOOMED if we don't!!


Keep the hotties. Quite a large number of them in Jersey


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Keep the hotties. Quite a large number of them in Jersey


 all i could find was Jersey girls... even when i moved to Florida! shit theres more Jersey Girls here then a Bon Jovi concert


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Keep the hotties. Quite a large number of them in Jersey


I put the first (and only) Cuban girl I ever dated in prison for two years for stalking. You can have mine Joe! :al


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't see the problem with openly discussing Cuban vendors. I have a favorite Cuban vendor and I will tell you about him. Some of you may have used him in the past. His name is Carlos and he sells the best hot dogs from his cart just down the street from where I work. I don't mind giving him a well deserved plug.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> all i could find was Jersey girls... even when i moved to Florida! shit theres more Jersey Girls here then a Bon Jovi concert


If you are looking for Cuban girls in Florida, Daytona is not where you will find them. They don't go that far north in Florida. You need to head down to Miami and Hialeah where probably two out of three will be Cuban.

In NJ, West New York and Union City were the third Little Havana after Miami and still have a large presence. Newark and Elizabeth were also towns for Cubans for many years but they have since mostly scattered.

Sort of like hunting. Gotta know where the game can be found.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I don't see the problem with openly discussing Cuban vendors. I have a favorite Cuban vendor and I will tell you about him. Some of you may have used him in the past. His name is Carlos and he sells the best hot dogs from his cart just down the street from where I work. I don't mind giving him a well deserved plug.


Darn it Skip.
Most people don't know that is what I do for a living.
Glad you enjoy them.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in that mood today.
Lets revive this one also.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Is it even legal to talk to this guy? 

What if I just email him, would that be OK?


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I think we need a new forum, just for Carlos's "cuban" threads. Classics never die. I think you missed the one about "where do cubans go", where you recited you and your wife's days travels.

Now where can I go to buy some Cubans? (or at least purchase the "services" of some) :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I am in that mood today.


You must be. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Is it OK to talk about Cuban sandwiches?

_
"It's got two kinds of pig, ham and roast pork,
A slice of white cheese as long as your fork.
Throw in a pickle, and if you're ever in New York,
Say "El Cubano" -- that's a Cuban sandwich."

-- Tom Russell
_


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Is it OK to talk about Cuban sandwiches?
> 
> _
> "It's got two kinds of pig, ham and roast pork,
> ...


Only if made in the US.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Blueface said:


> Only if made in the US.


 What if they are made in the US with hogs from Cuba? Would those be "clear El Cubanos"? :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Purely for the purpose of helping so many newbs.
The fact I am humoring myself has nothing to do with it.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

opusxox said:


> I don't see the problem with openly discussing Cuban vendors. I have a favorite Cuban vendor and I will tell you about him. Some of you may have used him in the past. *His name is Carlos and he sells the best hot dogs from his cart just down the street from where I work.* I don't mind giving him a well deserved plug.


Would you mind sharing his contact information with a BOTD? (brother of the dog)


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Purely for the purpose of helping so many newbs.
> The fact I am humoring myself has nothing to do with it.


Keep humoring yourself Carlos - that is funny.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> What about ISOM vendors? You always leave something out...


They would need a pretty big warehouse to fit all those islands in there!


----------

